# Who are you?



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

In recent outburst of tell-about-yourself threads, here is another one.

This time you have to answer the question: who are you? 

I've made a poll with the most likely answers.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Ni. Ni. NI NI NIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Bring me a Shrubbery


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoo Hoo. Hoo Hoo.

I really wanna know.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptangya Ziiinnggggggg Ni!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm a be. i'm a be. i'm a be. i'm a be


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I am GOD.

[I am not omnipotent enough to circumvent the 10 character limit. Yet.]


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am the light (indigo) at the end of your tunnel.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually someone was kind enough to describe me like a sum. Yes, a sum.

"You are the sum of everything that goes wrong and of all evil around us." 

I am the wicked, the vile, the obscene and evil one, apparently.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What is this? Facebook?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Who are you?


Thank you for asking.

_I am God! I am nothing, I'm play, I am freedom, I am life. I am the boundary, I am the peak._


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

`I--I hardly know, sir, just at present-- at least I know who I WAS when I got up this morning, but I think I must have been changed several times since then.'


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I am Iron Man


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i am straight.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am he as you are we and he is you and -- wait. That's not how it goes. 

I'll get back with you.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I am I am, I am I am
I think I am I think I am
I'm glad I am
I'm proud I am
A real religious man


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I am the great, all-powerful *Piano-Player*; also known as David.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> `I--I hardly know, sir, just at present-- at least I know who I WAS when I got up this morning, but I think I must have been changed several times since then.'


I should remember where this is from, but I don't...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> I should remember where this is from, but I don't...


Go ask Alice.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I chose "other" but there should have been an "all of the above" option. That would have suited me much better  ...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Go ask Alice.


Now I remember, that's a goody...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Just an old-fashioned girl with an old fashioned mind, here.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I am that I am.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

"I am the Golux," said the Golux, proudly, "the only Golux in the world, and not a mere Device."


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Im cousins wit Letron!!!*


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Being Spartacus isn't all it's cracked up to be; those guys on TV are all on cocaine.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a big, big girl in a big, big world, it's not a big big thing...


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I am Spartacus and.... THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

我是一只鼹鼠和我住在一个孔


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> 我是一只鼹鼠和我住在一个孔


Hahahahahahaha! [I extend my gratitude to Google translate  ]


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I am the walrus. Goo goo g-joob!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a wizard, Harry!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a hairy wizard!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

"I am the Dragon. And you call me insane. You are privy to a great becoming, but you recognize nothing. To me, you are a slug in the sun. You are an ant in the afterbirth. It is your nature to do one thing correctly: Before me, you rightly tremble. But, fear is not what you owe me. You owe me awe."

--Francis Dolarhyde _The Red Dragon_


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd forgotten my answer to this question, so it's a good thing I was able to come back and check.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

- Who is the Fox ? 
- I am the Fox .
- Who are you ? 
- I am me .
- Who is me ? 
- Me is a thief ! 
- You'll bring your poor, poor mother grief !

(In the memory of Peter Sellers ... Hehehe ...)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

No *I* am spartacus.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I am the master of hundreds of workers. They all look to me. How can I abandon them? How would they live If I am not free?
Who am I? Who am I?
I am Jean Valjean!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Ich bin der Geist der stets verneint. -Goethe - Faust


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_I am the knights who say "Ni!"_


----------

